# Anti-Slip Safety Mat for Table Saw?



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting an anti-slip mat to put in front of my table saw for added safety. I see a lot of anti-fatigue mats for sale on woodworking sites, but not so much anti-slip mats.

So, a couple of questions:

1. Any reason not to get an anti-slip mat to put in front of the table saw? 
2. And, if not, would an anti-fatigue mat also work as an anti-slip mat?
3. Alternatively, has anyone used an anti-slip mat they would recommend?

This question probably falls under the heading of "minor things I should just figure out on my own", but thought I'd see if anyone has any thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

I have my TS on casters which allows me to re-position it as necessary, so to have a matt would be more troublesome than it's worth. Instead I prefer to wear shoe/sneakers that have good slip-resistant traction which allows me to have good traction at each work station, not just the TS.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I bought a couple used Yoga mats at Goodwill and they work very well. One at table saw and one at bench. Main reason I use them is to help take the edge off of standing on concrete. They are 24" X 72" X 1/2" mats and paid $7 for each.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 4 from Grizzly, the ones with holes in them, they make the concrete comfortable. Also the added traction, because the sawdust goes into the holes and not slippery like sawdust on concrete.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It might be a trip hazard, depending on design, but think it's a good idea in general.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have some in my shop which has a cement floor.. They are heavy and about 3/4" thick. I use them primarily in places where I stand in one place for long periods like my wood lathe or work bench. They do give traction but I'm more concerned about cushioning for my feet and back. 
They also can be a bit of a hassle to move around when cleaning up and the rolling shop vac hangs up on them as I move it around the shop. 
If traction is a problem in your situation I would consider adding adhesive backed non skid strips like those used on stairs and walkways. You can buy it in various widths and lengths.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got some anti fatigue mats around my bench but not at the table saw. Seems like you might be exchanging a minor slip hazard for a minor trip hazard? If the floor is actually slippery, I wonder if it would be better to texture or etch the floor instead?


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought one from Costco ($35) and liked it to so well I ended up buying 4 more. It has circular holes that go all the way through so saw dust and other debris doesn't end up piling up on the surface. And they are easy to clean - just pick it up, sweep the floor and shake the matt off outside

https://www.costco.com/Crown-Safewalk-Light-Heavy-Duty-Anti-Fatigue-Mat%2C-Rubber%2C-36-inch-x-60-inch%2C-Black-CWN-WSCT35BK.product.11519332.html?pageSize=96&catalogId=10701&dept=All&langId=-1&keyword=500377&storeId=10301


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

1. Make sure it is large enough that it isn't a potential trip hazard. You don't want to catch an edge while operating your saw.

2. I would expect an anti-fatigue mat to also be considered an anti-slip mat (just a guess).


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I wound up with a bunch of those interlocking exercise mats that I use all over the place. They are anti-fatigue and non-slip and are 2'x2' square and about 1/2" thick EVA foam rubber. You can find 6 packs of them all over the place for $10-$20 (walmart, sporting good stores, amazon, etc…). Don't have one in front of my TS, but I do have them along the work bench and a few other machines. You can get them in lots of different colors as well, so if you are into color coordinating your shop, there you go 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

> I have my TS on casters which allows me to re-position it as necessary, so to have a matt would be more troublesome than it s worth. Instead I prefer to wear shoe/sneakers that have good slip-resistant traction which allows me to have good traction at each work station, not just the TS.
> 
> - AAL


Thanks everyone for all of these great thoughts and ideas! I think I'm going to start by taking AAL's advice and getting a pair of shoes with good treads on them for traction. Seems like an obvious suggestion now, but before this I was wearing whatever shoes I happened to have on me at the time.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess I am thinking outside the box here along with "AAL".
the last 3 shops I had had concrete floors. we spend more time standing 
when doing production work than sitting down.
whether it be at a bandsaw, table saw, lathe, carving table, paint rack or where ever,
it is not what is on the floor to stand on - but the shoes you wear.
a high quality pair of shoes with the proper arch support is far better on your body than any floor mat.
I had a pricey pair of hiking sneakers with Superfeet Premium Green Insoles and loved them.
in my shop, I wear nothing but Lowa Hiking Sneakers or Wellington Boots with the Superfeet Insoles.

treat your body right and your overall composure will thank you.

an unbiased plug for Superfeet:
https://www.efootwear.com/p-5575-superfeet-premium-green-unisex-insoles.aspx?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI37LrydvS2AIVxrrACh1eHQy4EAQYAyABEgJmTvD_BwE

.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I use these mats from HF. Can't beat the price. https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

> I guess I am thinking outside the box here along with "AAL".
> the last 3 shops I had had concrete floors. we spend more time standing
> when doing production work than sitting down.
> whether it be at a bandsaw, table saw, lathe, carving table, paint rack or where ever,
> ...


Your words are true…....


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> I use these mats from HF. Can t beat the price. https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html
> 
> - MrRon


I agree that the HF ones are a good price point, especially when they do their periodic price drop on them but I bought another brand ( that I don't remember) that were still in the packaging at a garage sale for a $1 and they are much nicer. They have diamond plate pattern on the surface. Not only are they a little thicker but the diamond plate pattern makes vacuuming sawdust with a shop vac more effective as well. Without the little diamond ridges the vac nozzle sometimes lifts the the HF mat along the edges which then causes saw dust to get sucked underneath. Very annoying.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I believe I've got the same ones. Mine came in a set of 4 and lock together. I've never had any trouble with them coming apart or sticking up in the seams. They're cheap also.
Gerald


> I use these mats from HF. Can t beat the price. https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html
> 
> - MrRon


----------

